# hi i'm new here. i'm an ENFJ :)



## miyabix (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm 22 and a student. I loved realizing that these traits.. that i thought were faults and was considering trying to change myself ... was part of my personality.. I kinda hate how I am so emotional/feel .. I cry pretty easily and I don't like it..

I'm interested in learning more about it, and trying to develop some sides that are not so strong.. but i don't know how to figure out which ones aren't strong.. any tips??

I would also like to meet people like myself, i am super sensitive and I FEEL very strongly..but I do JUDGE also.. try to make it an even balance... I am a pretty... introverted extrovert... or actually, i think right in the middle. LOVE ppl, but LOVE me-time. And I believe strongly in my intuition 


Yayyy nice to meet you! :tongue:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings miyabix and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum miyabix. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome

we are all in search of strengthening our weak sides :happy:

Tips. Hmm that depends on how you want to get the strength, you can build on what you have or try an entire new function out. That would be best by figuring out what that function is and then try it out.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings miyabix! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us.  ENFJ's are hot!! :happy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome:happy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.



miyabix said:


> I'm 22 and a student. I loved realizing that these traits.. that i thought were faults and was considering trying to change myself ... was part of my personality.. I kinda hate how I am so emotional/feel .. I cry pretty easily and I don't like it..
> 
> I'm interested in learning more about it, and trying to develop some sides that are not so strong.. but i don't know how to figure out which ones aren't strong.. any tips??


Speaking solely about function theory, that'd be something along the lines of Se and Ti -- practical application and logic.

Extraverted Sensing
Introverted Thinking



> I would also like to meet people like myself, i am super sensitive and I FEEL very strongly..but I do JUDGE also.. try to make it an even balance... I am a pretty... introverted extrovert... or actually, i think right in the middle. LOVE ppl, but LOVE me-time. And I believe strongly in my intuition
> 
> 
> Yayyy nice to meet you! :tongue:


Ah, great. You'll do well here. We have a couple of ENFJs already. The more the merrier. roud:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome on this day the 22nd of June


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

miyabix said:


> I'm 22 and a student. I loved realizing that these traits.. that i thought were faults and was considering trying to change myself ... was part of my personality.. I kinda hate how I am so emotional/feel .. I cry pretty easily and I don't like it..
> 
> I'm interested in learning more about it, and trying to develop some sides that are not so strong.. but i don't know how to figure out which ones aren't strong.. any tips??
> 
> ...


Hey Hun! Welcome to the forum! I'm about as P as they come, so it will be interesting talking with you!

I would consider myself pretty logical, but I feel things very strongly too. But it's one of my favorite qualities about myself. I _feel_ love, I _feel_ passion, I _feel_ other people's pain. This ability allows me to more completely understand and help everyone. Take it as a blessing that you're like this, so many people don't feel a thing in this numb world. But you and I, we were given special gifts to help and understand people. :laughing: I love your type!


----------



## miyabix (Jun 18, 2009)

Mr. CafeBot said:


> We will always be glad to help you!
> 
> Again, welcome to our forum miyabix. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!
> 
> ...



oo im sorry i dont know how to tip gold. . . ??? :crazy:
or .. what is gold used for.. oo i'll just read the links u posted..


----------



## miyabix (Jun 18, 2009)

Trope said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't quite understand.. I should read both those and... try to develop them ?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

*hisses* Welcome to the Cafe. Time to prepare the ISTP catapult and cannons.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

miyabix said:


> I don't quite understand.. I should read both those and... try to develop them ?


I've never been particularly fond of the word 'should,' but that would fit your request of how to develop other aspects of your personality.

ENFJ traits - Fe Ni Se Ti

Each consecutive function would, in theory, be less developed than, and subordinated to, those before it. Hence the suggestion of developing the Se and Ti aspects of your personality.

p.s. In case you missed it, those were links to definitions in the previous post.


----------



## miyabix (Jun 18, 2009)

thank u so much, i will def look into that!


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome to the PC. Nice to meet you roud:
Be careful with me, I'm pretty blunt, though I don't wanna hurt people's feelings.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, miyabix


----------

